# Franklin Basin Idaho ?



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Anybody here been up to Franklin Basin in Idaho?

Seems like a road hunting paradise.

A road hunting paradise presents lots of opportunity for backpack hunters who climb up on the ridge the day before and then wait for the road hunters to drive the bucks up high to him.

Compre vous?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Karl said:


> Anybody here been up to Franklin Basin in Idaho?
> 
> Seems like a road hunting paradise.
> 
> ...


Yup, I've spent a lot of time in the area. I doubt you'll see herds of game animals fleeing the roads for the high country opening morning as it is a popular destination for UTV, ATV, and other off roaders. A lot of critters have become habitualized to the traffic and have learned to ignore vehicular noise. Still, if your desire is to get off the beaten path to hunt there are plenty of opportunities in the area.


----------

